# NOODLE ARMS JOURNAL



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey i'm Noodle Arms, Someone suggested to me i set a Journal up (raptor) not mentioning any names..

Right I'l start off by giving my stats

Weight: 82kg/12 stone

Height: 5'7

I'm currently on rehab for my should. I dislocated it back in summer 2009 and had a stabilization operation where they inserted 2 anchors (pins) to rebuild the muscles around the joint. I previously had the 0peraton back in 2005 where they put 3 in so all together i have 5. i have a non engaging hilsacs (google it).

I'm progressing well through my rehab and i currently cant run very far as it gets to painful but i have no problems banging weights out. Ive been stopped from doing over head work as i have over reactive traps and they are solid and its effecting my posture.

as soon as i figure out how to upload photos il upload them and give a further detailed description of my routine but il give a quick outline of it.

When i first joined this site i was asking about weight loss but since then my attitude and approach has changed. My new attitude is if i look after my guns, my back, my chest, my shoulders, my legs and my abs, the weight will look after it self... Aslong as i eat a proper diet and train hard all should be ok.

my routine consists of:

Monday

20 minute warm up, 40 press ups, 40 sit ups, guns and shoulders then 45 minutes CV

Tuesday

20 minute warm up, 40 press ups, 40 sit ups chest and tris then 45 minutes swimming

Wednesday

20 minute warm up, 40 press ups, 40 sit ups Back and legs, 45 minutes CV followed by a massage

Thursday

20 minute warm up, 40 press ups, 40 sit ups Abs and Guns,45 minutes CV

Friday

All out beast do everything till im exhausted

Weekend rest

I do 30 mins everyday of stretches and core stability

Breakfast

Bowl of oats. protein shake

10:30

banana, protein shake

Lunch

Bowl of soup, Tuna with light mayonese in a brown bread sandwich

Dinner

Chicken breast in brown bread

1900

sirloin steak and veg

2200

protein shake

Someone inform me of how to upload pictures that would be great

Noodle Arms xxx


----------



## Easy_T (Mar 30, 2011)

Take your pictures and upload them to photobucket.com, then go on the picture you want to upload on the right there should be a box saying 'Share this photo' Click on the code in the box called 'Direct Link' and that should copy it automatically for you, once you've done that go to the thread you want to place it in and in your reply box there is a box with a tree in it or something (between the envelope and the film reel) right click and paste into that and click ok, Make sure you preview your post before posting it and resize your images if you need to (you can do this on photobucket)

Hope this helps and good luck with the training


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

20mins warm up seems a little too much for me! id just drop the press and situps and do 5 mins on cros trainer and stretches ot the muscle your gonna train, and stretch during first sets.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Good to see you have some structure to your diet / training, but what exactly are your goals mate?


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

i agree with the long warm up 2 mins slow 2 mins fast until you get hot and 1 min dynamic stretching but i would say keep the press up and sit up circuts in people underestimate the value of a good press up i do on average 50 a day.

grant


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Good to see you have some structure to your diet / training, but what exactly are your goals mate?


Well i started off by trying to lose my gut and get abit more toned and increase my general CV fitness. Then i looked in the mirror and seen my arms and thought "ive got arms like sparrows legs you aint going to get them toned"

So ive decided to increase my general upper body mass. But to do that you need lots of calories, so instead of taking in lots of food il just stick to a moderate diet and hope the extra calories my muscles need will be taken from my love handles. I cant see a stone and a half of weight taking to long to shift.

But then il be putting on more weight as muscle is heavier than fat, so i do i judge my progress?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> Well i started off by trying to lose my gut and get abit more toned and increase my general CV fitness. Then i looked in the mirror and seen my arms and thought "ive got arms like sparrows legs you aint going to get them toned"
> 
> So ive decided to increase my general upper body mass. But to do that you need lots of calories, so instead of taking in lots of food il just stick to a moderate diet *and hope the extra calories my muscles need will be taken from my love handles.* I cant see a stone and a half of weight taking to long to shift.
> 
> But then il be putting on more weight as muscle is heavier than fat, so i do i judge my progress?


It doesn't really work like that mate, the whole "fat turn to muscle thing" is a myth, there is no way in a workout you would breakdown fat from your love handles and then build arm muscle with it, the only time body fat will be broken down is to be used as fuel to power the body, not so much rebuild it...

But you still can build muscle on a moderate diet, its just difficult to cut and bulk at the same time, especially without Steroids... i'd recommend at the very least a good shake with protein and good carbs like this:

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/boditronics-mass-attack-evo---4kg-free-250g-boditronics-creatine-4652-p.asp

Post workout and there is a good deal there, as you get creatine free what helps...

Also the diet could do with more good stuff stuff like rice instead of bread imo


----------



## sammym09 (Mar 22, 2010)

diet is good! shame about your shoulder meaning you cant run for very long as this is the perfect way to shift the gut! have you thought about doing sharper, more intense running to cut down on duration? like a circuit?


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

sammym09 said:


> diet is good! shame about your shoulder meaning you cant run for very long as this is the perfect way to shift the gut! have you thought about doing sharper, more intense running to cut down on duration? like a circuit?


I use the cross trainer mainly. I ran for 65 minutes in a gentle jog last friday pain free then on Monday i ran at a faster jog and got to 10 minutes before i had to stop.

today i started on the spin bikes for 30 minutes which i really liked so il continue with that.



Raptor said:


> It doesn't really work like that mate, the whole "fat turn to muscle thing" is a myth, there is no way in a workout you would breakdown fat from your love handles and then build arm muscle with it, the only time body fat will be broken down is to be used as fuel to power the body, not so much rebuild it...
> 
> But you still can build muscle on a moderate diet, its just difficult to cut and bulk at the same time, especially without Steroids... i'd recommend at the very least a good shake with protein and good carbs like this:
> 
> ...


Awww thanks for clearing that up Raptor. I think il stop worrying about my weight and concentrate on my training and diet and if im doing everything right it'l sort its self.

thanks for the link, i was looking at getting the MaxiMuscle Strength and size bundle, what do you think? Ive just started to drink green tea with skimmed milk and sweetners as i read that most fat strippers have green tea?


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

anyone see this pic i put up?


----------



## sammym09 (Mar 22, 2010)

well thats good then! yeah spin classes are awesome! very hard work! and no we cant see your picture


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

hard work out!


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

The Gym is closed til Tuesday, so il be doing press ups and sit ups all weekend just to keep me ticking over.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Ok, i ant been to the gym since Thursday and im feeling rather bad for it. All ive done is 100 press ups this weekend. The Gym aint open tomorrow and its looking like its going to be closed friday to. That means ive only got 3 days to train next week.

So il slightly worried that my last weeks hard training has gone down the drain.

Im thinking of going for a jog tomorrow.


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

It won't go down the drain in a short period of time, as long as your diet is good. And nothing wrong with bodyweight exercises, a good carry over until your next gym sesh.


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Mornin fella good to see you've made a start with the press ups very good exercise and as u get stronger can do poly press ups (jumping) or narrow to work diffrent muscles, in terms of the shoulder is there no strap the doctor can give you to use whilst exercising and also if there is pain possibly need to get MOAR physio? i had a bad tear in my achilies tendon 5 years ago and it still plays me up now if i dont warm up properly.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Grantewhite said:


> Mornin fella good to see you've made a start with the press ups very good exercise and as u get stronger can do poly press ups (jumping) or narrow to work diffrent muscles, in terms of the shoulder is there no strap the doctor can give you to use whilst exercising and also if there is pain possibly need to get MOAR physio? i had a bad tear in my achilies tendon 5 years ago and it still plays me up now if i dont warm up properly.


Hey mate, Ive decided to keep away from braces as its only a temp fix and they make you weaker the more you use it. The before my op my muscles were not working how they where ment to be. Then when i had my op the fixed every thing so my muscles are having to readjust to working properly. I have alot of tight ligaments and tendons. Its just a waiting game really.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

wasnt prepared for such nakedness........ what till JP gets a load of this :drool:

looks like a good old spit and sawdust gym... which is the best sort in my opinion


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Today i Trained shoulders and biceps

Military press:

10 reps in each set, 5 Kg,7.5KG, 10 KG

Dumbell Shoulder press

10 reps in each set, 7.5KG, 10KG, 12.5KG

Arnie press

10 reps in each set, 7.5Kg, 10KG, 12.5KG

Kettle Bell front raises

10 reps in each set, 10kg x 3

Preacher Curl

8 reps in each set 5KG inner and outer, 7.5KG inner and outer, 10KG inner and outer, 12.5KG inner and outer then ended on Negatives till failure


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

I take it you havnt counted the bar with them weights


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

steve bridgend said:


> I take it you havnt counted the bar with them weights


no mate


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

I'd count the total weight if it's a 7 foot bar it should weigh 20kg


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes you should count the bar too......


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

steve bridgend said:


> I'd count the total weight if it's a 7 foot bar it should weigh 20kg





Greshie said:


> Yes you should count the bar too......


Ok will do, i find it easier just to remember the weights. Thanks guys


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Alright, i'm here.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Alright, i'm here.


give me some input lol


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> give me some input lol


eat more 

that do ya?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Jpay will give you some input alright .... but it may not be the 'input' you quite expect ......... but then again .........


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

paul81 said:


> eat more
> 
> that do ya?


that do ya, do ya that...

oh,you should do that?


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Obviously you lot have had to many bevvies today lol


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

milmaz89 said:


> that do ya, do ya that...
> 
> oh,you should do that?


typical woman... overcomplicating things


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> Obviously you lot have had to many bevvies today lol


hand on heart when i say this.... this is a typical day here :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

paul81 said:


> typical woman... overcomplicating things


typical bloke....makes no sense


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

NoodleArms said:


> Obviously you lot have had to many bevvies today lol


Well if you must post up semi naked pics and then invite strange people to look at your journal ........


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

paul81 said:


> hand on heart when i say this.... this is a typical day here :lol:


Another bottle of vodka then .... jeeeez !


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Well if you must post up semi naked pics and *then invite strange people to look at your journal* ........


he only invited JP to have a....... ahh yeah, i see your point :lol:


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Well if you must post up semi naked pics and then invite strange people to look at your journal ........


You have a point lol

But it was to look at my technique and form lols


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Another bottle of vodka then .... jeeeez !


no no, sober as a judge since....... well, at this precise moment in time i cant remember when.... doesnt bode well.

pretty sure it was last weekend  things are looking up


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> You have a point lol
> 
> But it was to look at my technique and form lols


kinda hard to see form from still pics, lol


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

NoodleArms said:


> You have a point lol
> 
> But it was to look at my technique and form lols


You certainly displayed your form .......


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

are all bb's gay?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

*Heres my 2 pennies.*

*
*

Monday

20 minute warm up, 40 press ups, 40 sit ups, guns and shoulders then 45 minutes CV

get rid of 20 minute warm up, reduce to 10 mins treadmill; get rid of pressups and sit ups. need more info on biceps and shoulders workout.

Tuesday

20 minute warm up, 40 press ups, 40 sit ups chest and tris then 45 minutes swimming

Get rid of 20 minute warm up, 10 minute treadmill; get rid of 40 press ups and 40 sit ups; need more info on chest and tri's

Wednesday

20 minute warm up, 40 press ups, 40 sit ups Back and legs, 45 minutes CV followed by a massage

get rid of 20 minute warm up, 10 mins on treadmill instead. get rid of 40 sit ups and 40 press ups; need more info on back ;get rid of legs; get rid of 45 mins cv; enjoy the massage

Thursday

20 minute warm up, 40 press ups, 40 sit ups Abs and Guns,45 minutes CV

get rid of 20 minute warm up, 10 minute treadmill instead; get rid of 40 press ups and sit ups; stop training arms so much; get rid of cv

Friday

All out beast do everything till im exhausted

do legs here

Weekend rest

good

I do 30 mins everyday of stretches and core stability

good

Breakfast

Bowl of oats. protein shake

great

10:30

banana, protein shake

great

Lunch

Bowl of soup, Tuna with light mayonese in a brown bread sandwich

possibly good, possibly crap

Dinner

Chicken breast in brown bread

more carbs

1900

sirloin steak and veg

good, more carbs

2200

protein shake

more carbs


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

milmaz89 said:


> are all bb's gay?


 :lol: :lol:

what prompted that??


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

milmaz89 said:


> are all bb's gay?


Bend over and I will confirm that all BB's are not gay!


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

I'd try starting strengh rather than a split as a newb


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Bend over and I will confirm that all BB's are not gay!


ok so im bending over right now..... :whistling:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

milmaz89 said:


> ok so im bending over right now..... :whistling:


This *will* hurt...


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> This *will* hurt...


i will not enjoy it and you will not be quick?

haha yeah right


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

steve bridgend said:


> I'd try starting strengh rather than a split as a newb


Yes though noodle has problems with his shoulder and is rehabilitating so strict starting strength possibly wouldn't be appropriate at the moment


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks Jpay, il redo it with my excercises


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Yes though noodle has problems with his shoulder and is rehabilitating so strict starting strength possibly wouldn't be appropriate at the moment


I tried Military press today, its hard to bring both arms down at the same time with the bar. I found the dumb bells easier and armie press was good to.

I can do it but i need a really good spotter to watch and correct me.

It'l come in time though, well i home


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

milmaz89 said:


> i will not enjoy it and you will not be quick?
> 
> haha yeah right


Jpaycheck is AAsexual ......... *A*ny *A*ss will do ...


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

lol


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Training Chest and triceps tomorrow. i like to change my excercises often so im after something different.

suggestions please


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

NEW CUTTING DIET AS OF MONDAY

Every meal is taken with green tea

Breakfast

oats skimmed milk with a dash of honey and protein shake

10.30

toast with cottage cheese/egg

12.30

Tuna sandwich on brown bread

3.00

toast with cottage cheese/ egg

5.00

chicken

Protein shake before bed


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

milmaz89 said:


> are all bb's gay?


Nope! However the reason for JPAYCHECKS membership on this forum has been worked out!!

He likes to try and seduce straight men to the cabin for a workout.... :whistling:

Whatever that is


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

as much as that is funny, keep it off my log


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

do you know what your maintence calories are? as is, how much you eat just to keep at what weight you are now?

i know your trying to lose some gut, but that seems like a very little amount of food, i'd be surprised if you had any energy whatsoever on that diet


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

I know it'l be hard but its worth it in the end.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

To be honest cutting would be the last thing on my mind if I were you.

Just add in 30 mins cadio 3xweek after weights.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

chicken at dinnertime,what by itself?


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

my maintenance calories is 1918.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> NEW CUTTING DIET AS OF MONDAY
> 
> Every meal is taken with green tea
> 
> ...


CUTTING DIET! CUTTING DIET!

WTF! Why the hell are you cutting? If you cut any more you will look like a stunt double for miley cyrus. You need to build!

I can't believe someone with the username 'Noodlearms' is cutting!


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Cutting my gut lol


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Just worked my Chest and Tris

2x 10 reps 20KG 2x10 reps 30kg 2x4 reps 50KG bench press

2x10 reps dumbell press 10KG 2x10 reps 12.5KG 2x10KG 15KG


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

NoodleArms said:


>


owwwww my eyes it burns


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

uhan said:


> owwwww my eyes it burns


what burns lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

seeing you in shorts has burnt my retina lol


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

uhan said:


> seeing you in shorts has burnt my retina lol


you raging ****


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Just weighed myself, 82.7KG to be fair i did drink alot at the weekend and it was the 1st time i got minging drunk in a long time. i did eat healthy so i put it down the alcohol.

Or ive gained a 1 KG of muscle

I prefer the latter


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Right Ive made my final decision, I'm going to bulk up and try to keep the flab off my gut. Im going to work out a diet so that im not takin in much fat.


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

Just get a decent balance, maybe P/C/F 40/40/20, if you're gaining more fat then lower the carbs slightly or try carb cycling. Just set a goal and stick with it, don't yo-yo between cutting and bulking every week cos you never know where you are! Good luck with it.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> Right Ive made my final decision, *I'm going to bulk up and try to keep the flab off my gut. Im going to work out a diet so that im not takin in much fat.*


Remember this, its very important.... fat isn't the only thing that can make you fat, carbs are much worse

High protein / moderate good fats and moderate carbs is the best way to go for lean bulking and keeping fat off (imo)


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Remember this, its very important.... fat isn't the only thing that can make you fat, carbs are much worse
> 
> High protein / moderate good fats and moderate carbs is the best way to go for lean bulking and keeping fat off (imo)


Im still learning mate, im trying to get a decent diet together ready to start tuesday. Thats when the training starts properly. Ive got a really got training partner, got my arnies encyclopedia on body building. LETS HAVE IT!!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

just do a bit of cardio, maybe 15 mins after each workout to help keep the fat off. will also speed up your metabolism


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Noodle.. you mentioned you are collecting some protein shakes today, what have you gone for? This is important


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Im drinking lots of green tea which is ment to help speed it up


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

paul81 said:


> just do a bit of cardio, maybe 15 mins after each workout to help keep the fat off. will also speed up your metabolism


Agreed, imo cardio should be done whether cutting or bulking... not just for fat loss, it keeps the heart healthy


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

my ex says i dont have a heart lol


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> my ex says i dont have a heart lol


why did he break up with you?


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Went for a steady 60 minute run and 200 press ups, feel good for it. These bank holidays are playing havoc with my training program


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Great, just had my 1st Cyclone protein shake and i nearly threw up. GREAT!


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Thank you for removing your avatar, i can read your posts now without getting an erection.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Anyway, im coming to go buy a normal whey protein in the same flavour and just mix them together.


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> Great, just had my 1st Cyclone protein shake and i nearly threw up. GREAT!


I would too. (Never got on well with MM products... bleugh!)


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

i got tasty on it in Afghan, but i had the strawberry flavour, now i got the vanilla. I'm off to buy some ordinary vanilla protein to mix it up with. hope it makes the difference


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> I'm off to buy some ordinary vanilla protein to mix it up with. hope it makes the difference


yeah, as long as you don't buy MM lol


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Done a good Core work out.

1st set 60 seconds, 2nd 90

2 x sets:

Press up's

See saw

Leg raises

Crunches

Sit ups

Heal taps

Half sits

Oblique twists with med ball

The 1st time through was 60 seconds on each exercise and between each set i did 10 squats and 2 walk aways.

then at the end i did 2 60 second sets of plank.

then i went in the gym and gone a quick bicep work out

did some cable preachers and then went onto the free weight preacher machine and did 2 x preacher sets to failure 20KG

im going back to the gym now to do a shoulder work out.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

How is the shoulder now? Look at some shoulder stretching exercises.






Get a mop pole or simillar - dont do it as fast as the ginger goon in the video though. Go as wide as possible and then over weeks bring your hands in a little. I did this and is increased flexibility in my shoulders and in turn my strength increased well.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Shoulders quite strong now thanks mate, still got pain in it when i run. Its more my Bicep tendon that hurts when im training tbh.

that is a good exercise, i used it in my middle stage of rehab, i found it really good.

I found massages where the best thing to have IMO


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

This is actually a very interesting journal! I like it when they are about people doing things other than the normal gaining/cutting/comp prep! I totally agree with not cutting, as I don't think cutting and shoulder rehabilitation fit in the same sentence, other than this one  Good effort NoodleLigaments!! Subscribed and following with interest!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Glad its getting sorted mate. Shoulder pain is not nice. For me with any injury I think stretching needs to play a huge part. Stretching every day even if you dont train it should be something done after waking.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Hmmm steak and rice and bread hmmmmm

Yeah stretching is a big part, swimming worked wonders for me!


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Hmmm chicken breast chopped up and put on a kebab stick with cherry tomatos, I love this diet!


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Heres my work out from the last 2 days:

Yesterday i worked my shoulds.

I started with Military press warming up with just the bar.

Military Press

6 sets and 10 reps in each set 2x20kg, 2x25KG 2x30KG

Arnie Press

10 reps in each set 2x7.5KG, 2x10KG, 2x12.5KG

Cable Cross Overs

6 sets of 10 reps

40 reps of Shrugs 60KG

my work out today

15 minutes Thread mill, 25 minutes spin bike

21s

4 sets of 21s on the olympic bar.

DB curls

10 reps in a set

2 sets of 10Kg

2 sets of 12KG

2 sets of 15KG

Preacher Curl (free weight)

10 reps in a set

4 sets of 15KG

then 20KG to failure.

I'm doing later this morning a back work out.


----------



## NickBirch (Jun 5, 2010)

just checked through this, had the same problem with my shoulders when i started  keep up the progress.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Suffering from DOMs, fighting through it.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Ive started a new diet and i'm reeping the rewards already. I was at the gym for 2 hours this morning before i started to get tired. 1 bad thing ive noticed is that i dont get the feeling ive worked out that hard. Like before when i came back id struggle to open doors and be all stiff and achy. Now im lifting heavier and doing longer work outs i finish come back to my room sit on my bed and still have lots of energy. I want that 'Good' work out feeling back!!!


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Dam ive got abit of tendinitis in my shoulder and its aching like a B!tch!!!

anyways less of the cryinging. Heres my diet:

*Breakfast*

oats with a dash of honey and a protein shake consisting of 2 x scoops of http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/bsn-true-mass--truemass-26kg-tub-399-p.asp and a scoop of cyclone http://www.maximuscle.com/cyclone

*10:30*

Chicken sandwich with salad and baby tomatos

*12:30*

Scrambled egg made with 3 eggs and 2 slices of wholemeal bread/ Italian Antipasto meat sandwich and a protein shake as per breakfast.

*15:00 *

Tuna mayo sandwich on whole meal bread/ low fat noodles with tuna

*18:00*

Chicken fillet wrap with salad

*20:00*

steak rice and various veg.

before bed i take a protein shake of 3 scoops of true mass.

*Snacks:*

Cheese and biscuits

dry roasted nuts


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Had a good work out today, did 20 minutes interval training on the rowing machine. Every 250 meters i did 10 press ups and 10 squats. Then went straight into the gym and did a good gun work out. feeling it now tho, going to do a ab session now


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> Had a good work out today, did 20 minutes interval training on the rowing machine. Every 250 meters i did 10 press ups and 10 squats. Then went straight into the gym and did a good gun work out. feeling it now tho, going to do a ab session now


I like the sound of your HIIT w/o! But sounds like you are doing a hell of a lot today.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

stop overtraining noodle.rome wasnt built in a day


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> I like the sound of your HIIT w/o! But sounds like you are doing a hell of a lot today.


Thanks Greenie.



eezy1 said:


> stop overtraining noodle.rome wasnt built in a day


I know mate, i just gota lose abit more excess fat. i only had 5 hours sleep last night but im feeling good.


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Bingo ... that is very simular to my cardio work out dont stop for a breather like lifting constant exercise until failure is the winner  also saves times do what otherd do in an hour in 25 mins lol


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

its all about the interval training. Hard and Fast


----------



## w3lly (Dec 15, 2008)

Dedication...

Good luck Noodle!


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

train hard fight easy


----------



## w3lly (Dec 15, 2008)

Thats it mate.

Mindure iv'e got some catching up to do.

Going to blast hanging leg raises tonight


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

I've decided im not buying anymore protein powders as i think its just a gimic. I eat alot of chicken/eggs/nuts/steak every day anyway so no need to over load.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> I've decided im not buying anymore protein powders as i think its just a gimic. I eat alot of chicken/eggs/nuts/steak every day anyway so no need to over load.


Good man. I only use PP (MP's Unflavored Milk Protein) when I want to make protein fluff :thumbup1:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

NoodleArms said:


> I've decided im not buying anymore protein powders as i think its just a gimic. I eat alot of chicken/eggs/nuts/steak every day anyway so no need to over load.


nothing beats good food, only starting reading the journal from today, itll come in time, just increase your calories and goodluck


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

measured my guns today, unpumped left 13 inch, right 12 and a half which isnt to bad as the surgery i have had.

i'm still debating whether or not to buy some more protein at the weekend... xx


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

is this a real journal ?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> measured my guns today, unpumped left 13 inch, right 12 and a half which isnt to bad as the surgery i have had.
> 
> i'm still debating whether or not to buy some more protein at the weekend... xx


If you are going to buy more protein powder, why don't you get a cheap casein or milk protein powder (casein and whey) from MP or the like to use when your macros fall short, or if you just fancy having a shake, or I'll tell you how to make protein pudding


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> If you are going to buy more protein powder, why don't you get a cheap casein or milk protein powder (casein and whey) from MP or the like to use when your macros fall short, or if you just fancy having a shake, or I'll tell you how to make protein pudding


 casein? please tell me how to make protein puddings  xx


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Casein = very slow digestion. I will make protein pudding tomorrow nd take pictures to put on my blog, and link you up :thumbup1:


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

thanks man x


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Curled 35kg on the preacher curl this morning, did 5 reps. Only 5 kg more to go to my goal of 40 kg


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Protien pudding, do u mean protein added to jelly?

Sent from iphone using tapatalk


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Fullhouse said:


> Protien pudding, do u mean protein added to jelly?
> 
> Sent from iphone using tapatalk


Nope. I will make it later. It's essentially my take on protein fluff. But it is not just the fluff, so I call it pudding, its just how I like to eat it.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Here you go Noodle, Advance Protein Fluff Pudding/Dessert: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/blogs/greenspin/1014-advance-protein-fluff.html

GS


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

right, i had a whole 4 days of eating mac donalds and crap, so this week im going to up the anti to make up for my disgraceful behavior. im going to work the guns today and do a good CV session to blow out the cob webs.

Ive just purchased some protein 

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/boditronics-mass-attack-evo---4kg-free-250g-boditronics-creatine-4652-p.asp


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> right, i had a whole 4 days of eating mac donalds and crap, so this week im going to up the anti to make up for my disgraceful behavior. im going to work the guns today and do a good CV session to blow out the cob webs.
> 
> Ive just purchased some protein
> 
> http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/boditronics-mass-attack-evo---4kg-free-250g-boditronics-creatine-4652-p.asp


Good effort man! The gainer you bought is not to bad. Less sugar than some and more 'nutrition' CHO sources. And a tub of creatine mono that should last for ages :thumbup1:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Why are you training arms so much Noodle?


----------



## roadz (Aug 28, 2008)

RACK said:


> Why are you training arms so much Noodle?


Because he wants big guns.

Curls get the girls.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> Good effort man! The gainer you bought is not to bad. Less sugar than some and more 'nutrition' CHO sources. And a tub of creatine mono that should last for ages :thumbup1:


 I thought id give this a try, im losing body fat but staying the same weight so i must be gaining muscle.



RACK said:


> Why are you training arms so much Noodle?


because my arms are out of per portion to the rest of my body. i trained nothing but legs for 11 months while i was waiting for m operations. I hammer shoulders as much as i do arms as they are what is important to me, back and chest come a close second.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just seems like you could be over training them, hence why they take there time growing. What's your current split?


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

split? i only train each muscle once a week. maybe twice if im feeling up to it. im in rehab in the army so we have to do 3 hours training every morning so i have no choice to train, hard.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> split? i only train each muscle once a week. maybe twice if im feeling up to it. im in rehab in the army so we have to do 3 hours training every morning so i have no choice to train, hard.


Or you can suck a dick, your choice.

(anyone seen I love you Phillip Morris?)


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It just seems you have no real routine that you're following. And yes a split, so Mon - push, Wed - Legs, Fri - pull, would be a 3 day split.

I'm guessing the 3 hours training in the morning is mainly cardio?


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

RACK said:


> It just seems you have no real routine that you're following. And yes a split, so Mon - push, Wed - Legs, Fri - pull, would be a 3 day split.
> 
> I'm guessing the 3 hours training in the morning is mainly cardio?


well i train monday to friday and have the weekend off. Each time i start a new week i start a fresh rountine, just mixes it up a bit and makes it less boring. I near enough train with different people everyday so i normal try and train the same as they are. Its only 45 minutes a day of cardio, alot of core and stability work.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

just done my 1st TAB in 18 months, done 6 miles in 55 minutes carrying 15lbs, going to tab 3 times a week if my body is up to it. Going to increase the weight 5lbs every time i go out if i can.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

My advice would be to get a structured workout in place mate, I think you benefit more from it that just chopping and changing


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

I know, my mates keep saying that. But i think ive made some good progression.

*UPDATE*

I've just been told that in 4 to 6 weeks time il be flying out to afghan. As you as squads will know its going to be hot and il burn lots and lots of calories and lose weight. So im up'n my calories and trying to put on lots of weight so i dont waste away over there.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Smashed the Chest and Tri's today, feeling good! had some good info from Greenspin on Latic acid for a cure and prevention. I'm p!ssing like a race horse as im trying to comsume lots and lots of water as this creatine is killing me lol.

*Flat Bench Press*

2 sets of 10 Reps at 40KG

2 sets of 6 reps at 50KG

6 Reps of 55KG

1 set of 6 reps at 50KG

1 set of 10 reps at 40KG

*Declined Bench Press*

2 sets of 10 reps at 30KG

2 sets of 10 reps at 40KG

2 sets of 10 reps at 45KG

1 set of 10 reps at 40KG

1 set of 10 reps at 30KG

*DB Press*

1 set of 10 reps at 15KG

1 set of 10 reps at 17.5KG

1 set of 10 reps at 20KG

1 set of 10 reps at 20KG

1 set of 10 reps at 17.5KG

1 set of 10 reps at 15KG

*DB Flys*

3 sets of 10 reps at 5KG

*Triceps Extension*

1 set of 10 reps at 20KG

1 set of 10 reps at 30KG


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

I've ran out of protein shakes so replaced them with scrambled eggs made with 3 eggs and a bit of soft cheese


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> I've ran out of protein shakes so replaced them with scrambled eggs made with 3 eggs and a bit of soft cheese


Good job :thumbup1: Sounds nice to...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Eggs are mingin


----------

